# Our Guy....



## Scot (Oct 15, 2012)

We have a seven year old Golden, who was diagnosed a couple of weeks ago with Lymphoma. Do to his glands being so swollen, which made it hard for him to breath, I decided to start Chemo that Friday (Oct. 5th)....by Saturday the glades had decreased in size and he was able to breath easier. Sunday even more, and Monday the same. Second round of Chemo has come and gone. From what I have seen of Him, it seem's to be helping...again we are in week two of Chemo, and more to come on the 19th. I know we still have more appointments for Chemo which means it could go south, but at the moment we have a happier guy. I decided to change his diet, from dry to real food. Are there any other suggestions, supplements....we still have a lot to learn, thank you!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Scot.... sorry for having to go thru this .... check out Danny's ..."Andy " thread on this forum .... Glad all is looking up ..... What's your guys name !!!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi Scot, welcome to the forum. I'm so sorry that you and your beautiful dog are going through this.
Mac has given good advice, there is a lot of useful info here. Sending good thoughts that all continues to go well!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hi Scot, 

Welcome to the forum, so sorry you found it under these circumstances. Very sorry to read your beautiful boy has cancer, wishing you and him all the best with his treatments.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Scot. I am very sorry for your guy. Please check Andy's and Bridger's thread there are lots of info there, and a few more at cancer section. Sending healing vibes and prayers for your sweet boy. Please keep us posted, people with experience will share what they have, the rest of us will keep your boy in our prayers.


----------



## TMcCLOSKEY (Oct 13, 2012)

You and your boy will be in my prayers... Keep your head up, your doing the best you can and he knows it and loves you even more for it <3


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

So sad to read what you are going through. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your diagnosis, but hope that the chemo helps. Having gone through a similar health issue I put my girl on lots of natural foods that are thought be be cancer fighters such as broccoli, kale, spinich, blueberries, raspberries and cranberries. Google cancer fighting foods. It was too late for my girl (brain tumor), but I think it's a healthy additive to any dogs diet.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

*Thinking of you!*

Just a quick check... I hope your dog is responsing well to the treatments. Protein is very important to deal with cancer. The cancer eats up the protein fast in the body system. So you may want to add more protein in the food diet (e.g basic food - eggs). Antioxidant supplements may help, same as some fish oil or flax oil - remember never over do them, just add a little bit to prevent upset stomach. 

Dogs with cancer always lose interest in food, so be creative and more home cooking. All the best and cherish every day with your loved companion.

Keep us posted
Hugs.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

It is really wonderful and amazing to see those lumps go down
You have youth on your side so please know that we are all cheering you on!!

The change in diet is a wise one. Rethink any use of chemicals or additives. The less unnatural toxins he had to process the better.
If you are doing chemo adding any supplements without the help of a holistic doctor will be difficult.

Looking forward to hearing more positive news


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Scot*

I am so very sorry for all your boy is going through.
He will be in my Prayers.

*Here are Andy and Bridger's Stories:


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cussion/107006-please-pray-andy-lymphoma.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...etrievers/119448-bridger-needs-your-help.html*


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your boy. Going through the same thing with my rescued boxer, minus the chemo as my Toby is in too late of a stage (stage V). Sounds like so far your dog is responding well to the treatments. I hope you have a lot more Time left with him as he is so young! 

There are some herbal supplements.. Here's a post from a boxer forum on some ideas., ask your vet if they are ok with using them but they should be safe. I am going to be starting my boxer on some of them.


There are several herbs that when used in conjunction with traditional cancer treatment or as stand alone treatments. It's important to note when dealing with a cancer diagnosis in your dog the more you information you receive from your Veterinarian the better equipped you will be. Your Vet simply telling you your dog has skin cancer may not be enough information to treat the disease. Some herbs and supplements work more effectively with some types of cancers while some might not. Also each dog is an individual and may respond differently. What works for one dog just might not have the same effect with another, which is the same in traditional medicine.

Safe Herbs for Cancer in Dogs - Boosting the Immune System

There are quite a few herbs that support and enhance a weakened immune system. For example: 

Astragalus: This herb is an immuno-stimulant; thus it can be used to boost your dog's immune system. In addition, it has been found that astragalus contains an alkaloid that inhibits the spread of melanoma, a skin cancer.
Echinacea: This herb is well-known for its effectiveness in supporting and strenthening the immune system.
Garlic: Garlic has a lot of sulphur-containing compounds (thus the strong smell!). These compounds are helpful in enhancing the immune system. It has also been shown that garlic stimulates the growth of beneficial cells.
Green tea: Green tea has been found to be effective in boosting and stimulating the immune system. It is also an antioxidant and astringent and has been shown to be an effective herb for cancer (especially for some kind of stomach and skin cancers).
Mushrooms (e.g. Reishi, Shiitake, Maitake): Mushrooms, especially reishi, has been used for many years in China and Japan as herbs for cancer prevention and treatment in people. Recent research has found that these mushrooms can enhance the immune system, due to their high levels of polysaccharides and their effect on white blood cells. In addition, these mushrooms have been found to possess anti-inflammatory, anti-microbial, and antioxidant properties.
Mistletoe: Mistletoe is being used in Asia and Europe for a wide range of health conditions in people, including regulating blood pressure and enhancing the immune system. Also, in Europe, this herb is commonly used to treat cancer.
Cat's Claw: This Peruvian herb has recently been found to possess not only immune enhancing properties, but also antioxidant, anti-inflammatory, and anti-tumor properties.
Other Useful Herbs for Cancer in Dogs

Below are other useful herbs for cancer which can be used to help support and strengthen various organ functions (e.g. liver functions, lymphatic functions, etc.) in the dog's body. By strengthening these organs and supporting their functions, the overall immunity will be improved and the dog will have more energy and vitality and will be more physically able to fight the cancer.
Red clover: Red clover has been hailed as "the" herb for cancer by many herbalists. The herb has tumor-inhibiting properties and strengthens lymphatic functions (crucial in cleansing cell tissues).
Burdock root: Burdock root supports and stimulates the liver, therefore facilitates waste and toxic removal from the body. It is also a very safe herb for prolonged use.
Alfalfa: Alfalfa has been found to reduce the risk of cancerous growths and is therefore considered a good herb for cancer prevention.
Dandelion: Dandelion is a diuretic herb that helps waste removal via the kidneys and urinary tract. It also improves digestion and removal of waste by providing gentle stimulation to the liver.
Milk Thistle: This herb can protect the liver against harmful by-products of the cancer. As well, milk thistle is effective in protecting the body from liver damage resulting from chemotherapy.
Other herbs for cancer: It has recently been found in Malaysia that the herbs ginger and turmeric may also help fight cancer. In a study conducted in Malaysia, it was found that ginger effectively blocked the promotion of cancerous tumors. They also found that turmeric extracts completely inhibited further growth of the cancer cells. (British Journal of Cancer, Vol. 80, No. 1/2, April 1999, pp. 110-16.) Since ginger and turmeric are safe tonic herbs, these can be fed to our pets for cancer prevention.
Herbs for Cancer in Dogs - Essiac

Perhaps you have heard of "Essiac" or Essiac Tea. It is an herbal cancer therapy originally developed by a Canadian nurse, R. Caisse. It contains four herbs: burdock root, slippery elm, sorrel, and Turkey/Chinese rhubarb root. A lot of people claim that Essiac is effective against cancer, and there are also quite a few dog parents who have successfully used Essiac to treat their dogs with cancer. 

Useful Herbs for Cancer in Dogs | Herbal Remedies for Dog Cancer


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing vibes and prayers for your guy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

More prayers on your way. Hope he is doing ok.


----------



## Scot (Oct 15, 2012)

update on Azlan...Third treatment of Chemo was given to us to give to him at home (four pills). This one was said to irritate his bladder, but he looks to be doing fine. They drew blood and said his white cells looked good. They even said his lymph node have gone down more...all good news. Now we just watch, provide lots of water, feed lots of protein, walk lots, and take lots of bathroom brakes. Please keep him in your prayers....I will post again midway through the new week. Fourth treatment had to rescheduled for today.

Azlan is eating normal, doing his same actives during the day....enjoying each day! Thank you for your prayers!

We got some snow over the weekend and it was nice seeing Azlan play, like he always does when it snows....this guy loves snow.

taken over the weekend....trying to upload photo.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I am doing the happy dance for you since things seem to be on track 
Azian's willingness to play must make the good times seem so much sweeter.
Keep up the good work Azian and Scot!!_
Best wishes for your continued success
_


----------



## Scot (Oct 15, 2012)

Silly question, but how does one upload photo's??


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Scot*



Scot said:


> update on Azlan...Third treatment of Chemo was given to us to give to him at home (four pills). This one was said to irritate his bladder, but he looks to be doing fine. They drew blood and said his white cells looked good. They even said his lymph node have gone down more...all good news. Now we just watch, provide lots of water, feed lots of protein, walk lots, and take lots of bathroom brakes. Please keep him in your prayers....I will post again midway through the new week. Fourth treatment had to rescheduled for today.
> 
> Azlan is eating normal, doing his same actives during the day....enjoying each day! Thank you for your prayers!
> 
> ...


Scot

Praying for Azlan and you-glad to hear he had fun in the snow! If you want to email me the pic I will post for you. I know if you do a search on this forum on how to post pictures, there are some instructions.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so happy to read your update that your guy is doing great. Azlan is such a beautiful name. Sending healing thoughts and prayers. 

This is the thread, how to upload photos: 
*http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/how-instructions-board-usage/105935-video-tutorial-posting-photos.html*

.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Wishing your boy all the best!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

How is Azlan? How was the treatment? 
Sending healing thoughts and prayers.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

All the best to your boy. How is he doing?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending prayers for Azlan, hope he is doing well.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Sending more prayers and hugs for Azlan.


----------



## 4Goldens' (Apr 3, 2012)

Hoping for positive results for your precious golden


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I see you posted Azlan's photos, what a sweet boy! Sending healing vibes and prayers for sweet boy to feel good.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Scot,

Welcome to you and Azlan. He looks like a really great boy. 

Our Andy has had lymphoma for almost a year. I sent you my contact info if you'd like to get in touch. Click "Quick Links" on the toolbar then "Private Messages" from the pop down menu. - Danny


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to Azlan and his family, I wish you all the best.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Thinking about Azian and I hope that he is doing well.


----------



## Scot (Oct 15, 2012)

Lucky Penny said:


> Thinking about Azian and I hope that he is doing well.


Thank you for all your kind thoughts and prayers....they are working. Azlan seems to be doing well. He start his second cycle of Chemo last week. The vet says his lump nods are regular size now, which is good. The only thing is Azlan isn't drinking as mush water as needed and this is not good for his bladder. I have started putting a cup of water in all his meals and watering down his snacks. I am hoping this will improve this part of his treatments. His energy level is good as well as his appetite. The family sometimes says he is eating better then them, which I believe is funny, because they just need to eat more veggies.

I hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving and again thank you for thinking of us.


----------



## Scot (Oct 15, 2012)

Lucky Penny said:


> Thinking about Azian and I hope that he is doing well.


There is still so much to learn and to remember...I just hope everyone learns to do their part. Please pray for my family, for there are still some who don't see their parts in this. Give Azlan and I the patients and strength to caring on, and help each other as we wait for the others to see beyond themselves. Thank you for your prayers...


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Scot,

I'm so happy to read Azian continues to do well. Lymphoma can be beaten back - even after setbacks - as others before us and now boys like Andy prove. We're at nearly a year (December 1st). 

Continued good health to Azian. Carpe Diem


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Scot*

Scot

So glad to read that Azlan is with you.
Danny is right-there are miracles on this forum.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad your sweet boy is doing well, more prayers on his way.


----------

